# Where can I find the matt finish replica S6 mirror caps?



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

OE caps are too much for my blood. I'd love to find a set of replicas. I've looked high and low online without luck. Searched Ebay but they only have the set for the C6 chassis. If anyone knows of a place or person please post up.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Where can I find the matt finish replica S6 mirror caps? (Uberhare)*

I was also looking fo rthe same thing. tmtuning has the chrome ones and http://www.goingfast.com also has both matte look and chrome.
I am still looking for handles though.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

The ones they sell are for the C6 body, not the C5.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_The ones they sell are for the C6 body, not the C5.

Just noticed that too. Sorry.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

I was quite disappointed. Oh well, the search continues.....


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, the chrome ones are ugly i want the matte finish too damn it!
Hey Uberhare, do you have pics of your Audi90. I'm thinking of getting one for a project car... well, it's either the Audi 90 or a Mk i gti.


_Modified by fourpointwo at 2:55 PM 3/8/2007_


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah. See below. I love this little car. H&R sport springs and a performance muffler installed. Nothing sounds better than a 5-cylinder!:


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah. I like that a lot. Maybe black, with dark tint and some BBS would be savage. What kind of problems you got with it?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Problems? With this car? Hah!!
Noisey lifters (very common problem)
Bad coolant temp sending unit
Bad thermostat
driveline bushing are bad
crankcase vent hose was collapsed
Suspension bushings are starting to go bad
Other than that it's a great car, especially in the winter. Very good gas mileage and lots of low end torque. My car was neglected by the previous owners, so I'm trying to fix all the small problems that popped up. My next big project on this car are new brakes and timing belt replacement.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Oooh. That sounds fun. Keep us posted =x


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

I checked the dealer today while i was there and they once again told me that they cant sell the damn covers separate and the price for the mirrors is around $674 each







Their price for allroad door blades was $1300 plus tax







sweet mother of god.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Ima bout to rob a audi parts shop =D


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Hey, it's an expensive boat ticket from Germany to the US.


----------

